# Can I make this Plow fit?



## Karp2 (Sep 10, 2007)

I found a used myers plow 6' currently on a chevy s-10 how much work would it be to fabricate my own mount to fit my 94 cherokee sport? Any tips ? I am a toolmaker and have full access to all types of machinery and welders so I just need some advice if you have any.Maybe some pics. or even some measurments. Thanks .


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

you need a bigger plow for that truck. 6' isn't going to do it, you should have at least 6'6', that 6" makes a heck of a difference. but if you do go ahead try the service centers at the various plow manuf. web sites. they show the attachment points and required heights and the shape the parts need to be.


----------



## Karp2 (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks basher I'll keep that in mind. And I will look for 1 that is 6'6".


----------

